# Group Policy on server 2008 AD / DC



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Could someone please tell me how can I modify a jar file on my whole network, using a group policy. 
Scenario:
Actually, I have a java application installed, I want to disable some of its features on each machine in my network. I have found the way of disabling features by making some changes to "root/applicationfolder/lib/abc.jar" file. How can I achieve it using group policy for each machine of my network.

Regards,
Farhan.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You would have to script something that would replace the existing file with the new file via login script or other method.


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

Rockn said:


> You would have to script something that would replace the existing file with the new file via login script or other method.


That's what I'm looking for....
Don't know how to do that


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

A simple batch file can be written to test for certain conditions and replace the file if it exists or do nothing.


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

Could you please provide me some example of a batch file to modify a jar file ?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You cannot modify the jar file with a batch file, you can replace the existing one. Would you like me to do all of your homework for you do I get your paycheck. Google is also your friend.


----------

